# Car covers



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey all.... I need an outdoor car cover I've found these 2 on line has anyone used before? If so what's the quality like?

STORMSHIELD ? Outdoor Car Cover

Car Covers, Tailored Indoor & Outdoor Protection | Specialised Covers


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

£40 FROM HOLFORDS BREATHABLE WATER PROOF GET THE LARGE ONE.

Bobby


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

i had specialised on my old evo but it was a inside cover. i wouldn't bother outside the wind will blow the cover and damage it, a good hard wax would be better.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

evogeof said:


> i had specialised on my old evo but it was a inside cover. i wouldn't bother outside the wind will blow the cover and damage it, a good hard wax would be better.


It was mainly for the lambo as I don't have any space in the garage so it's in a carport and is enclosed on all 4 sides so minimal wind.... Was their quality good?


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

NISSAN GT-R CAR COVER 2009 ONWARDS - Cars Covers

Found these aswell...


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

15delux said:


> It was mainly for the lambo as I don't have any space in the garage so it's in a carport and is enclosed on all 4 sides so minimal wind.... Was their quality good?


ide put bi-folding doors on the front of your house and drive it in :chuckle::chuckle:

should be ok if theres not much wind then.


----------



## 15delux (Nov 4, 2012)

So would I but the room at the front isn't long enough ***55357;***56841;


----------



## colin41 (Apr 26, 2015)

Have used specialised covers a few times for both the storm shield plus and prestige plus. Can't fault them great service and covers are excellent fitment. The storm shield plus is a very good outdoor cover. Fully waterproof and breathable which is essential for outdoor use. Even when I washed the cover on the car I lifted it and the car was dry.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

i used to have the specialised covers outdoor one, good finish and did the job. has ties underneath to secure it tightly. soft fleece inside that protected the car, fabric is breathable so it does get damp but dries off when its warmer.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Im looking for one right now too. Don't bother with the Halfords ones as when it rains the cover will just stick to the car and its worse than having rain fall on it. Had my old Chevy rust like mad from a high end storm cover as it was like glue on the car when it rained.

Im looking for a half decent indoor one for the GTR.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I wouldn't use a cover unless you are 100% certain the car is 100% clean. If there's any dirt at all, the cover will be like sponge washing the car only worse. Any movement of the cover due to the wind will be rubbing the dirt into the laquer.


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Also can covers damage wrapped cars? I am talking a half decent indoor fabric one not a storm protection one.


----------



## stoddie (Dec 13, 2010)

common sense not putting a car cover on a dirty car. the stormshield ones are pretty well fitted and as said previous are secured under the car with ties so dont blow about in the wind.

i have a specialised covers indoor cover at the moment, had a few for various cars and cant fault the quality of them.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

I purchased the Stormshield before xmas. Cleaned the car and put it on, it has 4 ties from front to rear, underneath (the material in contact with the car) has a very soft material apparently guaranteed not to harm paintwork and so far so good but I'll tell you more when I remove it when the rain feks off


----------

